# Starts then dies... 97 HB



## Grimcreeper45 (Nov 3, 2017)

Hello all, I'm here because I've been stumped. My truck started to act weak all of the sudden like it was missing. I parked it for a week and went to start it back. Now it just starts and runs for 4-5 seconds and it dies. It doesn't have a rough idle, it starts right back up. It will stay running if you hit it with ether, no missing or nothing. However if you start it and give it gas it will die. Sometimes it will rev to 4k really roughly and then die. I already eliminated the MAF sensor as a cause, replaced the fuel pump and filter. I'm lost as to what could cause this. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Grimcreeper45 (Nov 3, 2017)

Truck specs, 97 reg cab HB, 2.4 ka, 5speed, 4x4. Motor is bone stock.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You say it will stay running with ether, so that suggests that it's a fuel delivery concern. I understand that you just replaced the fuel pump, but did you test the circuit to confirm the pump was getting power and had a good ground? If the answer is "yes," than have you confirmed the fuel pressure of the new fuel pump is within spec? I've seen brand new fuel pumps that were bad out of the box. If the fuel pressure is in spec, then I would get a noid light to confirm the fuel injectors are being "fired" by the ECM.


----------



## Grimcreeper45 (Nov 3, 2017)

Fuel pump is pumping I have confirmed that.


----------



## Grimcreeper45 (Nov 3, 2017)

Will pick up a hour light set


----------



## Grimcreeper45 (Nov 3, 2017)

Why would it idle snooth then die if it has a problem with the injectors. I was thinking the map sensor could be the culprit.


----------



## Grimcreeper45 (Nov 3, 2017)

Okay, I got a obd2 reader. Truck pulled up codes p0110 (air intake tempature), p0135 (02 sensor) and p0180 (fuel tempature sensor). I cleared the codes and the p0110 went away. The o2 sensors haven't been hooked up since I owned the truck. So that leaves the fuel tempature sensor. Does this sound right? Would this cause these problems?


----------

